# How to make a Bretonnian Grail Knight Helmet?



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

So I've been going to the Ressiance fair a long time and got tired of being a man-arms so I decided I'd make my new costume based off a Grail Knight in my Bretonnian army. I won't be using steel plate obviously. I'll be using what the Templers used during the crusades. I was curious if they use a 12th century crusader helmet? I can get a real one quite easily, the problem is where the hell do I get the accessories like hat scarf hybrid or wings on the side/top of the helmet? I don't want you call it but no statues obviously. Since am catholic am prob use a chalice on the armor and shield to show communion.

Any help be great, especially from experts,


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Catholic Bro-Fist

However I beleive this thread needs to be moved to Cos-Play and L.A.R.P. Section.

The Helmet they use seems to vary, you are probably safe in assuming what you want, as its the details that make it what it is.

As for constructing parts you need, it may be up to you to figure it out, I am not sure how you would handle adding on accessories to the helmet beyond doing som actual metal working and making the additions. Maybe Make it out of Plastic? Something light.

You could use another Material if you want, their are resources you can use if you have the know how, such as Card Stock Printing, if you create a 3D image(Google Sketchup) and scale it right, their is a program to convert it to a print out for card stock, so you cut it out piece it together, use hardener and maybe coat it in Fiber Glass or an Epoxy. 

Options are limitless. Find out what fits your budget.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

You might want to try making a torse.

Second post down is a good set of instructions.
I made one based on these for my sallet and it looked quite good.

http://forums.armourarchive.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=93871

Edit: Also, you can sew a cape or some such thing and have it drape down the helmet (put the seams under the torse)


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

If you make something like that, Don't get one of those ugly $70 crusader helms with the straight sides and flat top.

Get one with a top that's sloped in some way. It looks better and will allow the torse to stay on.

Something like this would be good, as it will hold the torse and will allow you to lift the visor for a breather when it gets too stuffy.
http://www.medievalshoppe.com.au/14...l-knights-helmet-18g-chinstrap-leather-liner/


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I figured as much, I guess I didn't look around as much. Sorry for postin in the wrong area

I think most 13th century fully enclosed helmets within reason would work with a torse and a cape. If only I could put wings on it lol. Metal work isn't a big problem since I have experience welding using ARC,MIG and some TIG.


What helmets would be good for a Grail knights? Specially a name of the helmet of course.
My wife wears a damsel costume so she kinda wants me to wear a Grail Knight costume too.

Off topic slightly, what do they wear when not in armor? Robes like what monks wear?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Generally I guess you would look for a Great helm.
Here's two good examples with a quick Google:

http://georgina-gibson.deviantart.com/art/Great-Helm-2-187739090
(good colours for you too)

http://www.ageofarmour.com/bprince.html

As for clothes, if you want historical stuff, look up early 14th century clothes, if you want Bretonnian stuff, I have no idea. (I assume its based on historical stuff).

Edit: Also, you could look up Sugarloaf helms. They're like Great helms but have a more sloped profile.
http://www.ageofarmour.com/instock/sugarloaf.html


----------

